# Ladue Reservoir White Perch Tournament



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok guys we have all the details worked out, here they are....

*Ladue Reservoir White Perch Tournament*
*Sunday* *August 30th*
Hours will be from 8am-NOON
*$10 *per team, entry fee paid at the ramp morning of event
100% will be returned
*Heaviest 20 White Perch and Most White Perch will be the two winning categories* (obviously more than 20 is acceptable in this category, but only largest 20 will count toward the "heaviest" category)
50/50 on the payout between the two categories, If there's a LARGE turnout we will adjust the payscale accordingly.
Teams may consist of 1 or 2 people per boat
Live bait is *ALLOWED*
Keep your catch on ice


This is just meant to be a fun event to help thin out a nuisance species that's invaded a great fishery. All teams that weigh fish may either keep their catch or donate it. All unwanted fish will be donated to a local food bank.


*ROSTER*
1.Parmabass/Peple
2.Nicklesman
3.Cultrona/Horvath
4.bassstalker/kristyfishon
5.Shorefishin/Summer
6.Frank/Richie Bradley
7.Juwayne22
8.
9.
10.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Are we gunna have to keep them alive?...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Are we gunna have to keep them alive?...


Nope, amendment number 1 was just made to the rules,lol....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL, ok because we dont have a live well and it usually stops us from entering bass tourneys all the time!


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

Im so in If im off work work in rotating shifts and definately off saturday for daughters bday but I wanna do this tourney


----------



## Kilowatz (Jun 28, 2007)

If anyone has an open seat for this tournament, I would love to come do some fishing!

Thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am reserving me and one other guy


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Can we still enter if we fish from shore? If so, you have another team.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a little hesitent to allow shore anglers, will listen to arguments though. Just seems like an easy way for ten people to pitch in a buck each and toss all of their catch in one bucket. Could possibly consider allowing shore anglers to enter, but only in the heaviest weight category and not in the total catch one.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I figured that $10 a team, a team was two people? It wouldnt be safe, but what if 10 people were in a boat? Just a thought. But if you were to allow shore fishing. Just make it $10 per team of two. What dose everyone think?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

10 people in a boat is a lot easier to spot. Only those who are enteded in the tourny are allowed to be in the boat.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

count me in on the tourney. hopefully it will be a good turnout so we can get these annoying critters outta ladue..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

"Teams may consist of 1 or 2 people per boat", that was in original "rules" I typed up. I fish Ladue quite frequently and there are sometimes 20 people or more fishing around the causeway or boat launch area. Like Matt said, only allowing boats in the "tournament" will make it alot easier on everyone involved or participating. This is just going to be a "fun" event with a little money involved. If the money part wasn't involved, there would be no argument.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem, we just may come and fish anyway. 

1. We get tired of feeding the things.
2. They are going to a worthy cause. 

That's if we are still allowed do donate our catch?

Besides, we could make a couple bucks.

Anyone want to buy some white perch? CHEEP!!!!! LOL just kidding.

Let me know if we can donate our catch.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I sent you a pm RedJada.....


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

is all the registration done the day of the tourney or do we sign up somewhere?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It'll be day of event at the ramp. I'll have some kind of generic check in table set-up. If enough people RSVP, I'll start a roster at the top of this post.


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

im in !! bassstalker/kristyfishon.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Shorefishin + Summer

Looking forward to it.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Im here to register team Bradley.
The names of Frank and Richie Bradley


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Up to 6 teams!! hope to get 20....Come on Ladue guys!


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm in...gonna bring either my lil brother or my dude who is a Geauga County cop. Which dock is check in at?

I just want to warn everyone that you are all playing for second place


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Registering for Team RC

Carl Cultrona and Ronnie Horvath, COUNT US IN!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the check-in will be at the main boat launch by the boat house.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/07/walleye_fishing_sporadic_lake.html

D'arcy's report today mentions this tournment, just has the 29th listed not the 30th.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw that mentioned too. I'm gonna try to get ahold of him somehow to see if he can change it in next weeks fishing report.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma cathces a 20lb largemouth bag during the perchin' event 

The white perch forage base is quite possibly why ladue's bass comprise many of the top 40 bigbasses of the state in 08'

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=+OUPiDmd+6I=&tabid=6145

I hope to make it out to the event.

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Now that's funny! Me catch a Bass at Ladue in August, hahaha! Hope you can make it Nip! I'm guessing no matter how many White Perch are brought to the scales they'll still be PLENTY left for the Bass to munch on!


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Drove by Jim's today, saw the sign in the front window of the baitshop has the incorrect date listed for the tourney as well. He has the 29th listed. I did not have time to stop in the advise, (I was late into work already) Just an FYI if he see's this, or somebody is heading that way to have them update it to the 30th.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks....I think the tournament was mentioned to him before the actual date was decided on and he ran with it. Gonna take care of it. I was about to bump this anyway....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, apparently this wrong date isn't a wrong date. I guess the bait shop liked the idea so much that they decided to host they're own tournament. And it just happens to be the day before the one we planned to have! Not real happy about it, but what am I supposed to do? lol 

Here's my proposal...... We've had quite a few people/teams say they're interested, but only 6 that have actually commited, soooo. I think we're gonna cancel ours this year and plan on just fishing the bait shop's event. He apparently has all the required permits and I guess they plan on cleaning and frying the fish right there after the tournament just to prove to people that White Perch are quite edible (allegedly). All the details I have are it's $30 to enter (1 or 2 man team), 7-2:30 fishing time and the date is AUGUST 29th!

Sorry to all that showed interest, Hopefully we can make something happen next Summer.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the 29th is good for me but now it,s bumped up to 30$ quite high for going solo.... now will have to think about this one...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There was some misunderstandings and confusion in the details of the tourny. The onestop fishing shop was going to host a white perch tourny in july but a few things came up for him in which he had to cancel. we were hoping for more of a lite tourny with little money involved, and just good time fishing. With a main objective of getting these perch out of the lake. but with the higher entry fees it does make this a little more serious. He does have a pretty good payout though for 30 teams. There are several different categories( big fish, most fish, and top 20 by weight)


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

how do we find out more bout this turny? why didnt we hear about it already? how can he have 30 teams already? i think someone is dippin in on your idea for a little cash. b-s.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

bassstalker said:


> how do we find out more bout this turny? why didnt we hear about it already? how can he have 30 teams already? i think someone is dippin in on your idea for a little cash. b-s.



bassstalker you have it all wrong. You can find out more about the tourny at the onestop fishing shop. I was working with the baitshop to help us with our tourny, he was going to help advertise and we were going to use his scales. When I first informed him of it I told him it was on the 29th. Then because there was so much intrest, on OGF, in the 30th we changed it to the 30th. There was a gap of time where I didn't inform him of our changes. So he took the ball and ran. His tourny is just as good, except for the higher entry fee.There is a 100% payout in his tourny. so there is no cash made. he wants to reduce the population just as much as we do. There isn't 30 teams as of now. He has a little sheet in his shop that showed what the payout would be if we get 30 teams. He was going to host one in july but had to cancle.


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up. i was under the impression he was stealing the idea. no biggy. im italian so i over react alot lol. hopefully i can get that sat off of work and join in.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

so are we still having a tourney on the 30th?


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

So do we have to pre-register at the bait shop or can we still just show up and pay at the dock?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure, but you most likely have to preregister at the baitshop.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ccultrona12 said:


> so are we still having a tourney on the 30th?


No, mabey next Summer we'll think of something "original" on our own.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont you guys think that $30 is a little much for a non-skill tourny. It's a crapshoot! May be better off playing $30 worth of lottery. I dont know, maybe it's me.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yes $30 does seem a little much and turns it into a little more of a serious tourny but it is not our tourny. I think that $5 or ten $ would make it a little more relaxed.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

i still think we should have the tourney on the 30th just because there are some us who wanted to do it but not put up $30 to fish in a non-skill tourney


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, let me get this strait. You want to have a tourney to clean some fish out of the lake, but it will cost you $30 to help do so? Am i looking at this wrong? Or is something wrong with this picture. Seems like your THREAD got hi-jacked somehow. If you know what i mean.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Me and parma was trying to hold a tourny for $10 a team. But we decided to cancle ours. The baitshop is hosting the tourny that has a $30 entry fee.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

To me it's a fishing tournament straight out! No one can put a dent in that population with 1 event with maybe 15-30 boats. Now if you guys have a $10 pot tourny every week or every other week from say, May through October then maybe as time goes by you guys can put that dent in that population. This big deal about the $30 is this simple, it has become competition instead of doing something for the lake. I would say this was a great idea for the food bank, a get together, and a hope for a decline in the white perch population. But now it is a tournament where the original meaning will be somewhat lost. For a team of 2 then the $30 event is still cheap, but for a single angler the $30 starts to creep on the expensive side. 
Either way, good luck with your event and I hope you guys knock em out.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey, it's not just a tournament!! It's a tournament SLASH White Perch dinner for $30!! Our intentions were pretty simple.....low entry, low pressure atmosphere and mabey just thin out the nuisance species a little bit. $30 is a bit high in my opinion, but like said previously if you can get a 2 man team it's only half of that.


----------

